# SS.org Mod Mob Caricature!!!



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

ok, i was asked to do this by one of the mods...

here is something i did that took me a while and is for the mods . its a little sloppy with a lot of errors but what the hell...here it is!

*i hope i dont get banned!!!*


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 16, 2008)

What the fuck happened with Boobers eye?


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

its two pages, so i have to photograph it right.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 16, 2008)

aye.


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

also, i call it "aaayyyeeeee"


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

and their at The Olive Garden


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice! I think the caricature of Dave (noodles) is my favorite!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 16, 2008)

great


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2008)

great job, but i do not see myself there 

pics of me:
http://a823.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/16/l_ffc14958c2328e693e3484415665c8be.jpg

http://a369.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/114/l_cb5965bd23b83d0f0a588e3a80ec6128.jpg

btw noodles is dead on  great job!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 16, 2008)

Vince said:


> great job, but i do not see myself there
> 
> pics of me:
> http://a823.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/16/l_ffc14958c2328e693e3484415665c8be.jpg
> ...


Arent you one of those sunglasses having mofos?


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

Vince said:


> great job, but i do not see myself there
> 
> 
> btw noodles is dead on  great job!




i used the one in the article. short hair, sunglasses, blood red shirt. your the one above ken.


----------



## Vince (Sep 16, 2008)

ah ok cool 

That was really cool of you to do these btw


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

Vince said:


> ah ok cool
> 
> That was really cool of you to do these btw



some arent good at all, so sorry to those caricatures that came out looking like shit.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha Donnie is great  Good job


----------



## yevetz (Sep 16, 2008)

:awesome: :win:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh man is this awesome!! "Say hello to my little friend!!" *pulls out 13 string*


----------



## budda (Sep 16, 2008)

thats' badass.

ie each mod needs a copy of that framed above their comp badass


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome Job.... You should work for MAD Magazine. 

Highlights:

Donnie... Dead on....PBR!
Drew.....Wondering what happened to the rest of his Chianti.
Bob's Hair.
James' Hair.
Ken's Short Hair. Well not his short hair, but his hair which is now short.
Donnie...again.
The "Evil" Dr. Leon.
Ryan and Vince wearing their sunglasses at night, in a restaurant.....
AJ Nickleback
Shannon thinking: "Shouldn't I be with one of my 12 bands"
Noodles' obvious disappointment that I wouldn't let him hold my Ibanez.
and,
Tony Quigley...The Head of the Irish Mafioso Family


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

I ended up looking like a down syndrome retard on crack! 

I feel a ban coming on...


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2008)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job. I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I ended up looking like a down syndrome retard on crack!



Yeah, but your hair looks beautiful.

 Give me a hug, Corky.


----------



## Groff (Sep 16, 2008)

That is full of win, pwn, and omg!


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2008)

I look asian, sort of.  

Awesome!


----------



## Leon (Sep 16, 2008)

<--


----------



## playstopause (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I ended up looking like a down syndrome retard on crack!
> 
> I feel a ban coming on...



its because your in the split of the two pages i just need to line them up right and retake the picture. then youll come out looking like a handsome devil...i think. but it doesnt look like that at all when you line them up right.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 16, 2008)

Leon's is pretty excellent


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I ended up looking like a down syndrome retard on crack!
> 
> I feel a ban coming on...









 I win.


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I ended up looking like a down syndrome retard on crack!
> 
> I feel a ban coming on...







Jason said:


> I win.




I feel a ban coming on...


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks badass.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Corky 

 I'm so handsome, too. I guess I need a helmet now.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2008)

I want a copy of that.


----------



## daybean (Sep 16, 2008)

ok, i will redo your pic and add a helmet,then cut and paste it on  . if you got a better pic let me know...


...and credit to steve for the Sopranos theme


----------



## daybean (Sep 19, 2008)

...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

You have a tough row to how, considering I'm an artist, dude. 

1. Moar handsome.
2. Eyebrows are thicker. Especially on the inside. They don't stat skinny, and get smaller. Just the opposite.
3. My eyes don't have that droppy thing going for them. Plus, they're prettier. Thicker lashes!
4. Goofy smile!
5. Put a mustache on that sum'bitch.
6. What's up with the gi?  I dress metal, or pimp generally.
7. My hair is generally NO WAY as wavy/full. That was humid ass day, and I didn't even really brush it. 

This is the quintessential moi.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Mix Mick Foley and Colin Farrell. That's the Boober. Maybe a skosh of better-looking Jim Carrey.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mix Mick Foley and Colin Farrell. That's the Boober. Maybe a skosh of better-looking Jim Carrey.



You're related to me?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

:familytruckin: But of course.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Bandana, sunglasses, and nice dress shit with a dress jacket. And stud earrings. That's how I roll.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

Odd...you need to look more the part, loose a couple teeth, gain a few more pounds, spend some time in jail, start balding, and be a black sheep.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Plus yes, I draw and paint like a mother fucker. Example -


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Odd...you need to look more the part, loose a couple teeth, gain a few more pounds, spend some time in jail, start balding, and be a black sheep.



Dude, that's me to the T when I'm incognito. 

Or when I'm on an Old Crow binge.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude, that's me to the T when I'm incognito.
> 
> Or when I'm on an Old Crow binge.


----------



## daybean (Sep 19, 2008)

1. this was the pic i was given






2. that photo is so different from ^
3. i thought you would like the gi
4. ... 
5. i give up...


----------



## Leon (Sep 19, 2008)

Bob has many faces. some pretty with Old Crow, some not so pretty with Absinthe


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 19, 2008)

Leon said:


> Bob has many faces. some pretty with Old Crow, some not so pretty with Absinthe



How I remember Boober.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2008)

^


----------



## playstopause (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 19, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> How I remember Boober.


----------



## budda (Sep 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


>



epic win!



can i have that?


----------



## daybean (Sep 19, 2008)

at the old photo


----------

